# Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?



## Invisible_XXI (6. Mai 2011)

*Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Hi, welche Stühle bzw. Chefsessel könnt ihr denn zum Zocken empfehlen?
Wichtig wäre mir, dass der Rücken gut belüftet wird, Armlehnen sollen dran sein, sollte auch bei Dauergebrauch nicht unangenehm werden, sprich: er soll sehr bequem, aber auch haltbar sein. Am besten natürlich noch gut aussehen und ergonomisch sein


----------



## fadade (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Hey, ich schließe mich mal er Suche an, denn mein jetziger (Ikea ~120€) gibt echt den Geist auf! 
Preislich würde ich so bis ~300@ gehen können


----------



## -Phoenix- (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Ich hab seit einem Jahr diesen hier und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## rabe08 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Ich mag diese Dinger, ich hasse es, im Sommer im eigenen Schweiß zu dünsten... Bürostuhl / Chefsessel ERGOHUMAN Netzstoff grün Alu poliert - Luxus Chefsessel - Chefsessel - Bürostuhl / Chefsessel ERGOHUMAN Netzstoff grün Alu poliert - buerostuhl24.com

edit: Ich würde schon etwas mehr ausgeben. Die teureren haben teilweise 5 Jahre Garantie, ich sitze auf einem Bürostuhl, den ich vor 20 Jahren für 850 DM (!) zzgl. MwSt. gekauft haben. Die Farbe (rot) im Sitzbereich ist etwas heller geworden, ansonsten immer noch top! Polster ist immer noch gut. Bloß nicht zu billig kaufen.


----------



## zøtac (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Ich hab das Modell "Werner" von Ikea 
Kostet glaub ich 80€, ich find das teil einfach verdammt bequem


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

eigentlich könnte pcgh mal einen test zu sesseln bringen. die sind zwar keine interne hardware, aber auch eine art hardware, die zumindest mal jeder zocker nutzt


----------



## OctoCore (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

zumindest mal? Eigentlich immer. Die wenigsten Zocker stehen beim Gamen vor dem Rechner. Aber die meisten haben ein Gesäß und das ist unter anderem zum Sitzen da. Daher ist die Idee mit einem Sitzgelegenheitstest gar nicht mal so abwegig und eine echte Abwechslung im immer gleichen GPU/CPU/etc.-Testquark.


----------



## Pravasi (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Ja,ist schon traurig worauf die meisten sitzen...
Habe mir selber als Provisorium so einen 350€ Stuhl als Schnäpchen für 180 zugelegt.
Ist o.k. aber es geht noch besser.
Die Leute mit teuren Stühlen(so ab 600€ aufwärts) schwören drauf-auch noch nach Jahren.
Teuer am Anfang ist auf dauer gesehen da billiger.
Bei billigen Teilen,wo auch meiner noch zu zählt,fängt es irgendwann an zu wackeln,knirschen,quietschen...

Wagner z.B. gibt auf die Mechanik 5 Jahre Garantie.
Ausserdem kann man Jedes! Teil auswechseln lassen.
Ich werde also langfristig denken und deswegen halt auch 600-800€ auf den Tisch legen.
Warte nur noch auf eine neue Wohnung.
Will natürlich nicht jeder ausgeben.
Aber weniger als 300/400 ist eher provisorisch.
Dann kaufst du bald nochmal...


----------



## fadade (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

@Phoenix: der sieht ja schonmal nicht schlecht aus  müsste man nur mal Probesitzen .... gibts da auch die 14-Tage-Rückgabefrist? 

@Pravasi: so viel Geld hat amn als (angehender) Student nicht  Aber meld dich mal wieder, wenn du einen neuen gefunden hast, vielleicht gibts den dann ja auch als Schnäppchen irgendwo^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Also was ewig hält, sind Schreibtischstühle für Kinder, wenn man da was halbwegs brauchbares kauft!
Die kann man meistens hoch genug einstellen!
Mir dient seit 12 Jahren ein Scout Drehstuhl und bis auf ein paar Plastikteile zur Deko ist er praktisch wie neu!;D
Und den habe ich nicht nur einmal aus dem Fensetr geschmissen!


----------



## -Phoenix- (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

@*fadade

*Ich habe meinen Stuhl bei mir in der nähe in einem Möbelladen gekauft.
Aber du hast auch in dem Shop 





> Sie können (als Verbraucher gem. §13 BGB) ihre Vertragserklärung  innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z. B. Brief,  Fax, E-Mail) oder – wenn ihm die Sache vor Fristablauf überlassen wird –  durch Rücksendung der Ware widerrufen.


 ein 14 Tägiges Rückgaberecht.


----------



## fadade (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

na dann werd ich wohl innerhalb der Woche mal ein oder ein dutzen Stühle bestellen und durchprobieren


----------



## riedochs (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Ich mag diese Dinger, ich hasse es, im Sommer im eigenen Schweiß zu dünsten... Bürostuhl / Chefsessel ERGOHUMAN Netzstoff grün Alu poliert - Luxus Chefsessel - Chefsessel - Bürostuhl / Chefsessel ERGOHUMAN Netzstoff grün Alu poliert - buerostuhl24.com
> 
> edit: Ich würde schon etwas mehr ausgeben. Die teureren haben teilweise 5 Jahre Garantie, ich sitze auf einem Bürostuhl, den ich vor 20 Jahren für 850 DM (!) zzgl. MwSt. gekauft haben. Die Farbe (rot) im Sitzbereich ist etwas heller geworden, ansonsten immer noch top! Polster ist immer noch gut. Bloß nicht zu billig kaufen.



Kann dir nur zustimmen. Mein Sitag (Modell weiß ich nicht mehr) hat auch schon ca. 15 - 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist immer noch Top in Ordnung. Wenn ich da sehe wie das IKEA Teil von meiner Frau nach einem Jahr wackelt bin ich froh damals die 900 DM ausgegeben zu haben. Mein Polster sind allerdings durch jahrelange direkte Sonnenstrahlung teilweise stark ausgebleicht. Da lohnt sich sogar das neu beziehen lassen beim Sattler..


----------



## SveD (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Das mit den "Billig Stühlen" stimmt aber auch nicht immer, ich habe einen Chefsessel der ist schon über 6 Jahre alt hat 4 Umzüge mitgemacht und quitscht, wackelt nicht. Der kam nur ~70€ bei Aldi damals.


----------



## stefan.net82 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Oder du holst dir einfach sowas, sparst im Endeffekt viel Kohle und tust gleichzeitig aktiv etwas für deine Rückenmuskulatur:

Togu Powerball ABS Blau: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

"Chefsessel" brauch ich für mein Ego nicht


----------



## Lexx (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

wichtiger als das modell selbst scheint mir meines erachtens eher
die "arbeitsplatz-ergonomie" und das eigene "körper-bewqußtsein".

was nützt mir der beste stuhl, wenn ich dann drauf-lümmle oder 
eine buckel-haltung einnehme, die mich rasch ermüden lässt und 
meine organe quetscht. (seh ich oft bei den ESL-turnieren.)

ps: für wheels sollte er keine räder besitzen und rutschfest sein.. 
und stabil stehen (untergrund).


----------



## Per4mance (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

ich würde stühle wo man länger drauf sitzt nur im laden kaufen wo man probesitzen kann. weil wenn man fast jedent ag 6std oder mehr draufsitzt sollte schon die ergonomie stimmen. deswegen fallen chefsesselr aus da hat man keine vernünftige haltung.

wenn du schon bis 300 euro gehen willst kommst du an nem guten bürostuhl nicht vorbei.

ich hab selber nen Wagner Ergo Medic 9 da lasst sich absolut alles verstellen. sitztiefe, sitzflächenneigung, lehnenhöhe, wiederstand beim wippen(wo man auch feststellen kann). hat ne weile garantie und 10 jahre ersatzteilgarantie.


hatte früher so 100 euro stühe und hab da nach ner weile immer rückenschmerzen gehabt seitdem wil ich keinen mehr. chefsessel sind auch nichts zum "arbeiten" deswegen auch chefsessel


----------



## moe (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Ich hab seit drei Monaten nen Klöber Metric und die Rückenschmerzen haben deutlich nachgelassen. 
Vorher hatte ich auch nur so nen billigen Aldi-Sessel, der nach nem halben Jahr gequietsch und gewackelt hat und sich gar nicht richtig einstellen ließ.
Die Klöber Stühle kosten zwar ne Stange Geld (~600€), aber die kauft man auch nur einmal und kann auch wirklich alles einstellen. Alle mechanischen Teile sind auswechselbar und 3 Jahre Garantie gibts obendrauf.


----------



## Low (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Also was ewig hält, sind Schreibtischstühle für Kinder, wenn man da was halbwegs brauchbares kauft!
> Die kann man meistens hoch genug einstellen!


 Ja, habe mir von Moll einen Schreibtisch gekauft, eine Erweiterung für die Seite und einen Rollcontainer. Hat zwar doppelt soviel gekostet wie mein PC aber Top 

Zum Stuhl selbst, ich würde mir ein Budget setzen und dann ins nächste Möbelgeschäft gehen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Wenn man was wirklich anständiges will muss man schon 500 aufwärts ausgeben. Mein aktueller Stuhl auf der Arbeit kostet rund 800€ mit speziellen Dämpfern und diesem und jenem Kram.

Der von meinem Chef kostet sogar über 2,5k...

Steifensand macht z.B. gute Stühle da kann man bedenkenlos zugreifen.


----------



## Per4mance (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

kommt aber auch drauf an wo man kauft. im möbelgeschäft isses eig immer billiger wie in speziellen Büroläden wo firmen meist einkaufen.

wir haben nen eigenes geschäft wo man auch 600€ stühle gekauft hat und die können weniger wie mein 350 euro stuhl aus dem Möbelhandel 

ich hab Möbeleinzelhandel gelernt


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Hatte die letzten Wochen ne Knieverletzung die das Sitzen am PC fast unerträglich machte. Also kurzerhand den PC ans Bett verlagert und ich muss sagen jetzt ich schon gerne nen Liegestuhl wie in den "Cyber-Hollywoodfilmen" hätte. 

Ein Kollege hat den Ergohuman und ist von dem Ding begeistert. Er hatte vor dem Kauf einige ausprobiert und meinte dass dieser sein Bedürfnisse erfüllt.


----------



## Miyamoto (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Der Ergohuman soll echt genial sein aber leider nicht in meiner Preisklasse 
Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit diesem hier gemacht [Klick mich] würd mich mal interessieren wie der so ist


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Embody mein favourit


----------



## Singler (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Ataros von Interstuhl... der Himmel für den Hintern


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Ich hab nen ganz normalen Ikea Chefsesselstuhldingensteil  Bequeeeeeem!


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Oder du holst dir einfach sowas, sparst im Endeffekt viel Kohle und tust gleichzeitig aktiv etwas für deine Rückenmuskulatur:
> 
> Togu Powerball ABS Blau: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> 
> "Chefsessel" brauch ich für mein Ego nicht


 /sign 

Rückenlehne brauch ich nicht


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Diesen Powerball werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren! 

Ist an dem was besonderes, weil so ein alter Gymnastikball fliegt hier auch noch irgenndwo rum...

P.S.: Ich selbst nutze schon seid Jahren den "Jules" von Ikea (Kostenpunkt 60 Scheine)! 

Sitzschale: Schichtgeformtes Buchensperrholz. Komme mit dem gut klar!


----------



## Lexx (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*



> Kostenpunkt 60 Scheine


welche scheine.. ? den kleinsten den ich kenne hat den wert 5 euro.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Ok, hast recht. Ist so eine Redensart. Die Ammis sagen das immer, die habe ja auch 1$ Scheine. Sorry!

Bin zwar keiner, aber man kann sich daran gewöhnen. 

Jedenfalls kostet der Stuhl 60€!

Den Link hatte ich vergessen: JULES Drehstuhl - Birke/silberfarben - IKEA


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

mich würde interessieren, ob die stühle von denjenigen, die sich diese ultra-teuren stühle gekauft haben, weil die angeblich deutlich länger halten, tatsächlich schon so lange halten, oder ob das erst mal nur vom hersteller so gesagt wird. natürlich vermutet man, dass ein teures produkt hochwertiger ist und dementsprechend länger hält. die frage ist nur, ob das tatsächlich schon bei jemandem der fall gewesen ist, der - sagen wir mal - seinen stuhl schon mehr als 5 jahre nutzt.
gibts hier erfahrungsberichte in diese richtung?


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Ich banutze einen schon mehr als 5 Jahre, geht in die Richtung Chefsessel, aber so langsam will der nicht mehr richtig und ich glaube mein Gewicht hält der nicht mehr lange aus.
Weiss nicht was für ein Modell oder was der gekostet hat, ist von meiner Mutter, sie hat jetzt so einen kleinen mit Stoffrückenlehnen und der ist mir dann eindeutig zu klein.

Hast schon recht, bringt mir nix wenn och 1000€ ausgebe für einen Stuhl wenn der nach 5 Jahren nicht mehr so richtig taugt zum Zocken.
Ich brauchs gepolstert und sollte sicher mal die Höhe anpassbar sein, so ein Stuhl wie bei Matrix wäre nicht schlecht einfach nicht so alt


----------



## beercarrier (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

benutze einen schaukelstuhl. wenn du handwerklich begabt bist kannste dir ja was selber bauen und dann beziehen lassen


----------



## MfDoom (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Ich habe sit 3 jahren einen Wagner Alumedic, so wie der hier ohne die Kopfstütze:
Brostuhl AluMedic - jetzt gnstig bestellen ...
Das ist einer der billigen von Wagner, ich habe 460€ bezahlt  
Ich bereue keinen Cent denn der Stuhl ist wirklich Topqualität und ich sitze oft Stundenlang darauf. Das Dondola-dingens funktioniert auch tadellos, keine Rückenschmerzen mehr 
Der Nebeneffekt ist das man schlecht auf dem Stuhl "lümmeln" kann, da er einen ja aktiv zum gesunden Sitzen "zwingt".


Der Stuhl ist deutlich hochwertiger als ein normaler STuhl, von dem her meine ich das sich der Aufpreis auf jeden Fall lohnt. In Büroeinrichtungsgeschäften kann man die dinger auch testen ^^

Sonst gibt es auch noch 24h-Stühle für Polizei oder Feuerwehr: http://buerostuhl.tv/shop/interstuh...6-interstuhl-24-h-buerostuhl-modell-y158.html


----------



## moe (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren, ob die stühle von denjenigen, die sich diese ultra-teuren stühle gekauft haben, weil die angeblich deutlich länger halten, tatsächlich schon so lange halten, oder ob das erst mal nur vom hersteller so gesagt wird. natürlich vermutet man, dass ein teures produkt hochwertiger ist und dementsprechend länger hält. die frage ist nur, ob das tatsächlich schon bei jemandem der fall gewesen ist, der - sagen wir mal - seinen stuhl schon mehr als 5 jahre nutzt.
> gibts hier erfahrungsberichte in diese richtung?



Bevor ich den Klöber Stuhl bekommen habe, saß ich auf nem Stuhl, der 24 Jahre alt war und damals ca. 800 Mark gekostet hat. Nur waren die Lederpolster völlig durch und der hat auch schon angefangen zu rosten. Den neu beziehen zu lassen hätte mehr gekostet, als nen neuen zu kaufen. Ich weiß die Marke nicht auswendig, aber ich werde mal meinen Dad fragen, der weiß das bestimmt.


----------



## riedochs (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren, ob die stühle von denjenigen, die sich diese ultra-teuren stühle gekauft haben, weil die angeblich deutlich länger halten, tatsächlich schon so lange halten, oder ob das erst mal nur vom hersteller so gesagt wird. natürlich vermutet man, dass ein teures produkt hochwertiger ist und dementsprechend länger hält. die frage ist nur, ob das tatsächlich schon bei jemandem der fall gewesen ist, der - sagen wir mal - seinen stuhl schon mehr als 5 jahre nutzt.
> gibts hier erfahrungsberichte in diese richtung?


 
Langen ca 15 Jahre?  Der Stoff ist nur teilweise ausgebleicht, aber bis heute noch nicht durchgescheuert oder ähnliches. Nur fängt der Stuhl beim wippen an zu knarzen seit neustem.


----------



## Orka45 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Ich Habe hier einen Schreibtischstuhl aus dem Möbel Bohn für ca 120€
Das ding ist jetzt über 5 Jahre alt und ist noch so bequem wie am ersten Tag. 
Jetzt nach 5 Jahren fängt das gewebe des bezuges langsam an sich an manchen stellen zu verabschieden. Doch ich bin mir sicher, dass er noch ein paar jahre durchhält.


----------



## jurawi (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

@*Pace.Mr._Ace*  nutze den selben seit jahren  super teil


----------



## Rahijenysios (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

hio, habe diesen hier:
DREHSTUHL - Drehstühle - Arbeit & Büro - Produkte

ist auch sehr bequem.
habe ihn in der Farbe Braun (Kunstlederder), lief damlas unter den Namen Roma oder Romana oder so.
der hier ist jetzt schwarz.
Eines muss ich noch sagen, die Feder ist ein entscheident wichtiges Bauteil bei dem die meisten sparen, musste meine Feder auch auswechseln weil alles Quietschte und Knarzte.
Der Stuhl hat um die 120 Okken gekostet und die Feder, die es übrigens Qualitativ nur von einem Hersteller, nämlich "Stabilo" gibt, kostete allein auch in etwa soviel.
Das heist ja wohl, das es gute Sühle eh erst ab so ca 250 okken aufwärts gibt. 
Aber da gibt es ja noch die 24 Stunden Dauersitzer die man da in betracht ziehen könnte 
So einer zum beispiel:*** - Der 24-Stunden-Stuhl für Leitstellen und Leitwarten[/url]
oder mal was anderes: AMSTYLE Luxus Chefsessel HIGHLAND Echtleder Schwarz, 5-Punkt Multiblockwippmechanik, max 150kg | Chefsessel | Bürostühle | Arbeitszimmer | Wohnen | getgoods.de

so viel spass damit............und bequemes sitzen


----------



## D0pefish (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Meiner ohne Armlehnen wird dieses Jahr 20 Jahre alt. 
Hat im Fachhandel über 600 DM gekostet, was ich damals für völlig übertrieben hielt. Ist mittlerweile auf über 55cm Sitzhöhe 'höhergelegt' und hat letztes Jahr neuen, qualitativ gleichwertigen Polsterstoff bekommen. (7€ Reststoff) Eigentlich kaufe ich gerade wegen diesem Stuhl keinen neuen. Entweder die Höhe stimmt nicht, das Design/Qualität sagt mir nicht zu oder mein Rücken verneint. Ich finde leider kein ähnliches Modell aber nichts ist für die Ewigkeit. Ich lasse mich deshalb gerne mitinspirieren. Danke für die bisherigen Tipps.


----------



## Lina82 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Chefsessel / Stühle zum Zocken, Empfehlungen?*

Hallo Invisible_XXI,

ich habe schon seit mehreren Jahren einen Chefsessel, den ich mir Online von einer Firma namens Riedel bestellt habe. Ich habe keine Beschwerten, und war auch mit der Firma an sich zufrieden. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, was deiner Preisklasse entspricht. Ich habe diesen Chefsessel: Bürodrehstuhl/Chefsessel online kaufen - Riedel Shop. Falls dir dieser jedoch nicht gefällt, kannst du dich ja mal weiter umschauen, ich hoffe ich konnte dir irgendwie weiter helfen.
MfG


----------

